
Reasons to Use Inspiring Tools and Brands - unfoldedorigami
http://particletree.com/notebook/reasons-to-use-inspiring-tools-and-brands/
======
wired247
I have always found that the aesthetic and inherent 'rightness' of mechanical
tools makes a difference in how efficiently I am able to work with them.
Working with Snap-On or MAC ratchet sets just feels _better_ than using the
equivalent taiwanese tools. I had not realized until just now that my feelings
about developing using a Macintosh were probably related to the same sense of
wonder/awe/respect :-)

